# Why do Liberal Radio & TV Suck?



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?

I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical. 

You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...


----------



## Zona (Jan 8, 2010)

not now, Olberman is on.

Oh and greatest thread ever.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 8, 2010)

Not as much false outrage and hype as the con media.  Hence less market appeal.

Well that and most liberals do more thinking for themselves.  Less sheep herding need.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jan 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Not as much false outrage and hype as the con media. Hence less market appeal.
> 
> *Well that and most liberals do more thinking for themselves*. Less sheep herding need.


 
If that were true, wouldn't the liberal marketplace of ideas be a little more lively? Or even...self-sustaining?

This stuff about conservatives being spoon fed ideas by Rush...tired.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Not as much false outrage and hype as the con media.  Hence less market appeal.
> 
> Well that and most liberals do more thinking for themselves.  Less sheep herding need.



I think it has more to do with the Liberal slant being everywhere.

It has nothing to do with them being able to think for themselves...if that were true they wouldn't have fallen for the Dem's tricks in the first place.

They need constant reinforcement to keep their lies a reality. So all they need to do is tune into CNN or NBC....and get a recharge. Then if that fails they can surf Moveon.org or the Daily Kos or some other radical bullshit website.

But really they don't have to resort to that because there's thousands of Liberal journalists writing millions of stories that support their nonsense. The more that is out there the more real it seems to them.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Not as much false outrage and hype as the con media.  Hence less market appeal.
> 
> Well that and most liberals do more thinking for themselves.  Less sheep herding need.



I like to hear the rest of your stand-up comedy routine there Citizen, so far it's pretty damn good...


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 8, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Not as much false outrage and hype as the con media. Hence less market appeal.
> ...



I guess you are correct that is why most of Acedemia and the scientific community are are dominated by liberals


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.



There is only one truth. It's black and white...there is no gray area.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 8, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.
> ...



A sith would deal in absolutes that way.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jan 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


And what happens to academics and scientists who step off the reservation? Not the best example of free thinkers, there.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 8, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



HUH?

The dark side is clouding your judgement.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 8, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.



Or maybe there's truth and lies on both sides AND in the middle. In American politics it's not about left, right, or middle... it's about working for the American people. There are those on the left and the right that do so. There are people on the left and the right that don't. As for the media, left and right media sucks, because political media sucks. End of story.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.
> ...



Hey there uptown, you seem to have scared everyone off, (End of story) .. end of thread.. you brute...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2010)

You shoulda seen the bitch slapping Rudy Giuliani got on the Rachel Maddow show tonight.

THAT sure didn't suck lol.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> You shoulda seen the bitch slapping Rudy Giuliani got on the Rachel Maddow show tonight.
> 
> THAT sure didn't suck lol.



Olberman's stand in and Mathews did the same.. they were outraged.. outraged.. like clone or should I say clown wars.

Democrats lost any high ground they might of had on liars and lying back in the Hill-Billy years..now they consider it a virtue, only on their side though.


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 8, 2010)

Zona said:


> not now, Olberman is on.
> 
> Oh and greatest thread ever.


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 8, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> You shoulda seen the bitch slapping Rudy Giuliani got on the Rachel Maddow show tonight.
> 
> THAT sure didn't suck lol.



You're one of three people who saw it...


----------



## rdean (Jan 8, 2010)

Well come on, on Fox, you have such entertainment.  Glen Beck making onion tears.  You have Hannity getting owned when his racist past with Hal Turner is exposed.  You have Billo stepping in it over and over again.  Saying Rape victim, 11 year old Sean Hornbeck "liked it" and his sex scandal where his "victim" said she would never have to work again AND she could put all her nieces and nephews through college.  And then his book title, uh, what was it, "A Bold Fresh Steaming Piece of Humanity"?  Could ya just die?
Then you have Dick Morris, Laura Ingram, that gay guy, what's his name, oh, Shepard Smith, Jerry Rivers (or Geraldo Rivera after his name change).


You would be crazy not to love Fox news.  Look at what they did to these photos of people they didn't like:











Then there have been all the recent scandals about using pictures from one event claiming they are from another event.

How could liberal radio and TV compete with all that?  Who wants to hear dry facts, numbers, proof, evidence, insightful analysis, honest opinion and debate when you can watch Fox?  It's a no brainer.  Fox is the "Jersey Shore" of broadcasting.


----------



## Maple (Jan 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> 
> I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical.
> 
> You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...




I can tell you one thing, had Bush campaigned and stated at least 8-9 different times that the health care debate would be aired on C-Span and it didn't happen, the liberal news media would have blown a gaskit by now. They report what they think furthers their agenda, with little to no fact to back it up so it's very booooooooooooooooooooring and their ratings continue to take the nose dive.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> 
> I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical.
> 
> You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...



What liberal politcal tv shows have failed in the past year?  The past 5 years?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Maple said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> ...



The count on Obama's, enlightenment of the health care debate on C-Span is now up to 18. Oh haven't you heard.. lying is in vogue on the Democrat side exclusively, they weren't fooled, they expected it.


----------



## rdean (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Even when pictures are posted.  Oh well, what's "evidence"?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2010)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



I apologize, I'm not getting your point..


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 9, 2010)

rdean said:


> Well come on, on Fox, you have such entertainment.  Glen Beck making onion tears.  You have Hannity getting owned when his racist past with Hal Turner is exposed.  You have Billo stepping in it over and over again.  Saying Rape victim, 11 year old Sean Hornbeck "liked it" and his sex scandal where his "victim" said she would never have to work again AND she could put all her nieces and nephews through college.  And then his book title, uh, what was it, "A Bold Fresh Steaming Piece of Humanity"?  Could ya just die?
> Then you have Dick Morris, Laura Ingram, that gay guy, what's his name, oh, Shepard Smith, Jerry Rivers (or Geraldo Rivera after his name change).
> 
> 
> ...



Those poor babies.

These are lies of course...this from the people at CNN that put a big red 'X' over Cheney's face during a live speech in 04'.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 9, 2010)

I won't partake of any partisan media, if you ask me it's beyond ridiculous and into dangerous. That goes for FOX and MSNBC, DailyKos and WND, Shultz and Limbaugh. 

When people start embracing hacks pushing an agenda as their primary "news" source, they're just enabling the people the media were supposed to be keeping tabs on to get away with their shenanigans. Whatever happened to simply investigating and reporting the facts, as they were meant to do?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2010)

Went and checked the cable news ratings this am....................

Check this sh!t out........................

CABLE NEWS RACE
WEDS., JAN 6, 2010

FOXNEWS O'REILLY 3,919,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 2,611,000
FOXNEWS BECK 2,609,000
FOXNEWS BAIER 2,182,000
FOXNEWS GRETA 2,154,000
FOXNEWS SHEP 2,005,000
MSNBC OLBERMANN 1,085,000
CNNHN GRACE 983,000
MSNBC MADDOW 983,000
CNNHN BEHAR 689,000
CNN KING 656,000
MSNBC HARDBALL 615,000
CNN COOPER 590,000



Olbermann has now lost............get this............800,000 viewers since October of 2008!!! He's about to go below 1 millon viewers per night According to Cablenews.com, once you go below 1 million, its tantamount to being off the air.

Yuk........yuk............

How the worm has turned s0ns.............................


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> ...





No viewers = failed.

Nobody is watchng "Countdown" anymore, thus, it has failed. Its only a matter of time before the show is either removed or pushed to another time slot. Check the ratings from 1/6/09 above............anything below 1 million viewers is laughable in the industry!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> 
> I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical.
> 
> You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...


Actually, Liberals have been banned from the media since Nixon precisely because they were so popular. That's why the extreme right has to pass moderate CON$ off as Libs.

For those of us old enough to remember, The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour was the top rated show, dethroning Bonanza, until Nixon forced "Liberal" CBS to cancel it and blackball Tom and Dick. The Smothers Bros crucified LBJ over the Vietnam War and he did nothing to them, but when they skewered Nixon, he got them kicked off the air.

Even local media was not safe from Nixon. A top Philadelphia radio station WMMR dared to take a stand against the war, and when Nixon won, he got the Program Director Luke O'Riley deported in a very left-handed way. Having no real grounds for deportation, He refused to renew his work visa, O'Riley was from England.

So while the CON$ pretend to be censored, it's only the Libs who have actually been censored.

freedomforum.org: When comedy offends: Revisiting the Smothers Brothers

Days before the April 6 show was to air, CBS canceled the show. CBS blamed the Smothers Brothers, saying Tom and Dick had failed to deliver the programs on time. Others speculated that CBS was caving in to political pressure and seeking to curry favor with the Nixon administration. The final, unaired show included a skit deriding congressional hearings on television content.

Given some of the passionate arguments surrounding free speech and Maher in recent weeks, you may have thought that in 1969 an influential magazine like TV Guide would have come to the defense of the brothers and their First Amendment rights. That wasnt the case.

In fact, TV Guide quickly endorsed the networks decision. Their unsigned special editorial essentially argued that good taste should trump free speech:

Where does satire end  and sacrilege begin? Where does criticism end  and affront begin? Where does disagreement end  and national division begin? the editorial said.

TV Guide suggested that the nations most powerful medium shouldnt insult the general mores of the country. The magazine opted for a majority-rules philosophy:

The issue is: Shall entertainers using a mass medium for all the people be allowed to amuse a few by satirizing religion while offending the substantial majority? 

Shall a network be required to provide time for a Joan Baez to pay tribute to her draft-evading husband while hundreds of thousands of viewers in the households of men fighting and dying in Vietnam look on in shocked resentment?

Of course, TV Guide exercised its own free-speech right to lambaste the Smothers Brothers. But the magazine also revealed a common failure among the news media. Too often, the media  then and now  view the First Amendment as a protector of a free press, but overlook the amendments critical role in protecting unpopular speech and expression.

I spoke with Tom Smothers earlier this year at a taping of our Speaking Freely television show. He believes that CBS canceled the show under instructions from Nixon.

When Nixon said, I want those guys off, they were off, Smothers said. If (Hubert) Humphrey [had] been elected, we would have been on.


----------



## noose4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> 
> I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical.
> 
> You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...



Because liberals dont need a guy on the radio to tell them what to think.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2010)

noose4 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> ...


----------



## keee keee (Jan 9, 2010)

Listen to it or watch it and the answer will come to you quite quickly. I listen to it to see how moronic and brain dead these people really are. I can only last a few minutes before I have to change, But thank god these people are on the decline, weak minds are easy to lie to and minipulate. Finally the Kool-aid drinkers are starting to wake up. can't wait for 2010 elections. Experience does matter, and that is seen daily with this president and administration!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Not since they have been brainwashed since kindergarden if they went to public schools!!!Raise and teach them stupid and they will vote stupid!! (Democrat)


----------



## keee keee (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumpy is a great example of this!!!!! A perfect reason to home school!!!! Save a young mind Home school!!!!!


----------



## noose4 (Jan 9, 2010)

keee keee said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



We gots to stop that thar schooling it am the tule of tha devil!!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Jan 9, 2010)

Noose looks like a Chicago public school graduate, call Rohm Emanual he could get you apointed as a new czar in the Administration maybe the department of Education!!! you are as qualified as the rest of the administration!!!!


----------



## noose4 (Jan 9, 2010)

keee keee said:


> Noose looks like a Chicago public school graduate, call Rohm Emanual he could get you apointed as a new czar in the Administration maybe the department of Education!!! you are as qualified as the rest of the administration!!!!



And you evidently are a no school graduate.


----------



## Zona (Jan 10, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.
> ...



Racist.


----------



## Fayebelle (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I believe that the liberal media is really too far too the left and the ultra conservative media is too far over to the right.  The truth, in all reality, is most likely somewhere more to the center.



Indeed


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 10, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> 
> I believe it's because they spend all their time snipping, whining, kissing Obama's butt, rationalizing the indefensible and generally being critical.
> 
> You probably noticed my opinion is rather bland and non-judgmental, so what do you think?...



i think they both,liberal and conservative radio and tv shows, suck...and anyone who walks away from either one thinking they just heard the truth.....has to be an easily manipulated moron....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you believe liberal political talk radio and political oriented news (?) television fail and basically suck?
> ...



I think it's best to get information from as many sources as interest demands. I don't think they suck exactly but some have fair entertainment value. With politics it is mostly opinion and facts are generally and purposely obscured allot of the times.


----------

